# Welchen Chipsatz für i5-2500K oder i7-2600K ?



## Booogeyman (21. Juli 2011)

*Welchen Chipsatz für i5-2500K oder i7-2600K ?*

Hallo zusammen,

bin derzeit nicht so wirklich informiert. Würd gerne mal wieder aufrüsten und auf einen i5-2500K oder i7-2600K wechseln.

Was für einen Chipsatz sollte ich mir denn kaufen? P67? H67? H61? Z68? Q67?

Noch so nebenbei...lohnt sich der Mehrpreis von nem i7-2600K zu nem i5-2500K?

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.

Gruss


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welchen Chipsatz für i5-2500K oder i7-2600K ?*

Ideal wäre der Z 68 Chipsatz, dort kann man bei Bedarf die integrierte Grafik nutzen und man hat hat auch die OC Funktion. Wenn es eher ein Gamerrechner ist reicht der i5 2500K. Willst du denn auch übertakten?


----------



## Booogeyman (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welchen Chipsatz für i5-2500K oder i7-2600K ?*

Der Rechner wird zu 75% zum zocken benutzt.

Vorerst wird nicht übertaktet werden. Erst wenn die Leistung spürbar nachlässt eventuell. Wollte mir halt diese Option offen halten.

Also Z68 mit integrierter Grafik ist ja bei nem Gamerrechner nicht nötig oder lieg ich da falsch? Was wäre denn dann die bessere Alternative?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welchen Chipsatz für i5-2500K oder i7-2600K ?*

Ich würde aber auch den P67 Chipsatz empfehlen!
Da kann man zwar "nur" Overclocken, aber wenn man von der Nutzung der IGP absieht, bieten sie mehr fürs Geld!


----------



## Booogeyman (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welchen Chipsatz für i5-2500K oder i7-2600K ?*

Also P67 und eher i5-2500K oder doch den i7-2600K???


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welchen Chipsatz für i5-2500K oder i7-2600K ?*

Also zum Gamen würde ich den i5 2500k nehemn, weil der 2600k bei Games nicht genügend Mehrleistung bringt, als dass sich der Mehrpreis lohnt!


----------



## Booogeyman (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welchen Chipsatz für i5-2500K oder i7-2600K ?*

Also vielen Dank mal euch allen. Dann werd ich mal nach nem Board und nem Lüfter schauen. 

Gruss


----------



## Booogeyman (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welchen Chipsatz für i5-2500K oder i7-2600K ?*

Wird man den Leistungszuwachs gegenüber meinem aktuellen Phenom II X4 940 denn merken?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welchen Chipsatz für i5-2500K oder i7-2600K ?*

Als Board würde sich z.B. ein Asrock P67 Pro 3 anbieten...
Du kannst aber auch natürlich ein Z68 Pro 3 nehmen!
Edit: Du würdest kaum was im Vergleich zum Phenom merken, gib dem lieber mal die Sporen!


----------



## Booogeyman (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welchen Chipsatz für i5-2500K oder i7-2600K ?*

Oh man. Also doch net neu kaufen sondern nen gescheiten Kühler kaufen und overclocken?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welchen Chipsatz für i5-2500K oder i7-2600K ?*

Jepp, zum Beispiel einen Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B oder 3 oder einen Deepcool Ice Matrix 400 oder eine Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev. B oder einen Termalright Macho HR-02 oder einen Gelid Tranquillo!


----------



## Booogeyman (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welchen Chipsatz für i5-2500K oder i7-2600K ?*

Oh man...schöne ********. Und was mach ich jetzt mit den 300 gesparten Euros? ^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welchen Chipsatz für i5-2500K oder i7-2600K ?*

Sparen und auf bessere Hardware warten!


----------



## Booogeyman (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welchen Chipsatz für i5-2500K oder i7-2600K ?*

Ja aber das dauert immer so lange.

Meine CPU ist ja auch schon 2 Jahre alt. Dachte der i5-2500K hat merkbar mehr Power.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welchen Chipsatz für i5-2500K oder i7-2600K ?*

Leg den Kies auf Halde, bei den meisten Games ist es eher die Grafikkarte die für Schub sorgt. Ich würde es zuerstmal mit der Übertaktung probieren. Na und, meine CPU ist noch älter


----------



## facehugger (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welchen Chipsatz für i5-2500K oder i7-2600K ?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Na und, meine CPU ist noch älter


Deine CPU ist ja auch übertaktet wie meine Die langt deswegen noch ein Weilchen, auch dank der Konsolenports... *@TE:* dein Prozzi ist noch fit genug (sicher ist der i5-2500k schneller, in Games wirst du das aber kaum merken...), gönn ihm einen der vorgeschlagenen Kühler und gut is

Gruß


----------



## stefan.net82 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welchen Chipsatz für i5-2500K oder i7-2600K ?*



Booogeyman schrieb:


> Wird man den Leistungszuwachs gegenüber meinem aktuellen Phenom II X4 940 denn merken?


 
Das hängt auch mit der von dir verwendeten Grafikkarte und den jeweiligen Spielen ab, würd ich meinen. 
Generell ist der i5 2500k, vorallem bei CPU-lastigen Spielen, doch merklich schneller als der Phenom. Dass Sandy sich spielend leicht über die 4GHz Marke heben lässt, ist auch kein Geheimnis mehr...

Mit diesem Board bist du mit dem i5 2500k auf jeden Fall gut unterwegs:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/638760


----------



## facehugger (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welchen Chipsatz für i5-2500K oder i7-2600K ?*



stefan.net82 schrieb:


> Generell ist der i5 2500k, vorallem bei CPU-lastigen Spielen, doch merklich schneller als der Phenom. Dass Sandy sich spielend leicht über die 4GHz Marke heben lässt, ist auch kein Geheimnis mehr...


Das ist richtig, siehe:

Intel Sandy Bridge im CPU-Test: Core i7-2600K, Core i5-2500K und Core i5-2400 auf dem Prüfstand - cpu, sandy bridge - Seite 3

besonders der Starcraft2-Benchmark verdeutlicht das.

Gruß


----------

